# sagging Eyes



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

I have noticed Moose has some sagging eyes. Did anyone out there in GRF land experience this? Does it go away? I bought Moose from a good breeder and he comes from good stock. I know this doesn't always mean your pup will be perfect. I was just curious because some people had made comments to me about it. 

Here is a photo showing the saggy eyes


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

never seen anything like that! he sure looks sweet tho, sagging eyes or not!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

PS i LOOOOOVE his crimpy ear fur


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

THis is ectropian. It doesn't go away, and often needs surgical repair - the problem being that loose eyelids allow for more foreign bodies to enter the eye. Speak with your vet about the options.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant help you but my 4 month old has the same issue but not as bad. He has also had runny eyes since I got him. From good stock also.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruisers eyes sag when hes real tired.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sophies eyes sag when she is tired, looks like your pup


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Murphys eyes look like that at the end of the day when he's tired.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How old is he? My Sam's litter mate's eyes sagged until she was full grown. It was like the skin was too loose for the skeleton beneath, but once full grown, she looked fine. You might want to use eye drops to keep the lower lid free of debris


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

His crimpy ear fur is adorable - very 80's (retro is in these days you know )


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No saggy eyes here.

Love the crimpy ears!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson's did that when he was younger....I think it stopped around a year or so....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I have no idea about the eyes, but he sure is cute.


----------

